# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czy to normalne, że w soczewkach minusowych z bliska widzę bardzo niewyraźnie?

## Soczewkowo1990

Witam, od tygodnia noszę miesięczne soczewki kontaktowe. Ich moc to -1,50 i -1,00 ( moc okularów to -1,75 i 1,25). Kiedy patrzę na obiekt znajdujący się dalej widzę dobrze, ale problem pojawia się podczas czytania, pisania czy pracy na komputerze. Obraz jest bardzo niewyraźny, rozmazuje się i traci ostrość. Czy to normalne? Dodam, że nie mam astygmatyzmu, a w okularach widziałem dobrze zarówno z bliska jak i z daleka.

----------


## Sepsa

To raczej nie jest normalne, może masz źle dobrane soczewki. Wybierz się do dobrego okulisty, który Ci je odpowiednio dobierze.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Zgadzam się z Przedmówcą,masz źle dobrane soczewki i stąd występowanie tego problemu,dyskomfortu,wiec czym prędzej polecam je zmienić,akurat tym się zajmujemy więc chętnie pomożemy.

----------

